# My Truck @ SEMA & FULL CAE Article



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Well it's been a busy last month-
The Truck is Finished and was Featured in Car Audio & Electronics Magazine booth at the 2010 SEMA show.
While there it was shot for Three Magazines- CAE, Truck Trend, And Truckin did a full shoot out at the 
dry lake bed. I couldn't be happier about the publicity it's been getting. Here are a few links to the full feature 
on Car Audio Mag and the video they shot along with a article from Truck Trend naming my truck 1 of their 5 favorite
rigs from the 2010 SEAM show.
My Top Five Favorite Rigs from the 2010 SEMA Show | Auto Shows Blog & Discussions at Truck Trend Magazine

2008 Dodge Dakota - 2010 SEMA Show Coverage - Truck Trend

Crazy Custom Dodge Dakota - Show Cars - Car Audio and Electronics

YouTube - R/T Dakota

YouTube - Dodge Dakota R/T @ SEMA 2010


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Forgot to mention I got to meet some great people while I was there. Vince, Dereck, Ben, and Tim. It was a pleasure


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Flippin amazing..


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks fella's


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

are you ever on doge talk.com??? its great over there. not alot of audio but a ton of omd and custom stuff. nice rig btw


----------



## 1LOUDRT (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not- I remeber checking it out a few years ago and it was a slow site. I'll have to give it another try. Thanks


----------

